# Recommendations on psychology type forums?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I am trying not to litter this forum with my mental issues but I did indeed learn a huge one here in that I have an INTJ personality. I never even knew what that was, and I further realize that anyone that doesn't have it won't even understand why I am now obsessed with understanding more about it, as well as how others view the world. It has become radically apparent that we see things much differently. It is very hard to explain, and I really believe harder for others to understand. 

I have found several videos online about people talking all about it so there must be quite a few that study this stuff and I would be really intrigued to chat with people that are interested in this stuff so I can understand more about myself and how others think. 

I realized I was different in my teens but no way to communicate it. For the first time, I have literally seen the way my brain works written in black and white. What has literally been life changing for me is to realize two very influential people I speak highly of are both INTJ, though one has to be a guess because the guy is dead! You cannot test a dead guy. Nic Tesla, and Elon Musk. These are just notable public figures but I am sure there are others. I watched an interview with Musk and was literally in shock how much we think alike. He literally said "it is sort of a curse" because you cannot shut it off!!!!! I think some people might think this is somehow a show of arrogance that I am smart.... It has literally ruined my life!!!! I don't consider it all that wonderful, but I cannot even imagine thinking differently, so I cannot understand how others think and feel. I use alcohol to try to turn off the switches. If I engage too much, its like turning up a nuke reactor to a point of melt down. I have to try to keep it in check because I can probably get lost for a year working on a project and forget about the world if I needed to. This is pretty much exactly what Tesla did. 

I won't bore the site with more details as I have no idea if anyone even gives a hoot, but I would sure like to converse with some people that do.... It is just part of my brain that will lock on to something and want to become and expert on it. This seems like a worthy topic for me. I need to understand this part of me.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Try psychforums.com. 

If you use Tapatalk, there was a popular one on there but don't remember the name.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm an INFJ. 

This is actually a great site, and you could start a small group? Personally, I'd enjoy it.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I'm an INFJ.
> 
> This is actually a great site, and you could start a small group? Personally, I'd enjoy it.


You mean the site we are on or the one mentioned above? What does "start a small group" mean? I am honestly not sure what I would 'start' as I don't fully understand all of it. The different personalities, etc. Apparently people on youtube do this for a hobby......

What is further interesting to me is we are somehow attracted to ENFPs, either as friends or more. It seems to be like dogs and cats. Both very different, yet intrigued with the differences in one another. In the case with the ENFP I know, she seems to encourage the behavior, or rather, not try to change it, but study it at the same time. They are social and bubbly and I think we do like and need that. Its like a stress reliever. 

All interesting stuff to me right now. Us INTJs like to hammer things down with facts and evidence. That's what I am after.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I spend too much time online (on this forum) as it is. But I've looked at others. This site is consistently very active with people my age, so here I stay. One is enough. 

I've never created a group, but it's an option here. I'm sure others could tell you how, cause I don't know. But I think they can be public or private.

I tried to date social and bubbly a couple of times. It was exhausting. 





bobsmith said:


> You mean the site we are on or the one mentioned above? What does "start a small group" mean? I am honestly not sure what I would 'start' as I don't fully understand all of it. The different personalities, etc. Apparently people on youtube do this for a hobby......
> 
> What is further interesting to me is we are somehow attracted to ENFPs, either as friends or more. It seems to be like dogs and cats. Both very different, yet intrigued with the differences in one another. In the case with the ENFP I know, she seems to encourage the behavior, or rather, not try to change it, but study it at the same time. They are social and bubbly and I think we do like and need that. Its like a stress reliever.
> 
> All interesting stuff to me right now. Us INTJs like to hammer things down with facts and evidence. That's what I am after.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> .....as well as how others view the world. It is very hard to explain, and I really believe harder for others to understand.


Yes sir, it is. Having studied people, because their behaviors have always confused me, makes it easier to class/group if they talk much about life and feelings.

Not sure what you are seeking to learn, but as @minimalME stated you could create an introvert group here on the site. There used to be an INTJ group on reddit that actually required approval to become a member to. Not sure if it is still there. 

There are none I could recommend from my perspective, but being new you may benefit from some of the psyche sites. I grew tired of them as they were inundated with wannabe's quoting from text books, or latest college psych course attempting to discredit Freud, Jung, Reich and others with little basis other than a professors say so; showing they had a generalized knowledge instead of an all encompassing view of psychology; otherwise they wouldn't be attempting to debunk them, as a result was little for me to learn.

Meditation can help control the non-stop mental activity better than alcohol. Has to be mindful meditation. Mindful of training the brain to be calm.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I am honestly not sure what all I am looking for just yet. Probably to hear from like minded INTJs, (that actually are, not faking it), and see what is common among us and not to common, and hear from other personalities that know what we are and what that looks like on the other side of the glass. 

I only mention "faking it" in that at least on youtube comments, people sure seem to assert that like it makes you royalty. "Only 2% of the population...special"..... It is mind numbing to realize if there are 50 people sitting and looking at the waves of the ocean, I will be the ONLY one trying to mentally calculate the energy within the velocity, mass, and volume of those waves.....all while trying to wear a smile and act like I care.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

bobsmith said:


> Well, I am honestly not sure what all I am looking for just yet. Probably to hear from like minded INTJs, (that actually are, not faking it), and see what is common among us and not to common, and hear from other personalities that know what we are and what that looks like on the other side of the glass.
> 
> I only mention "faking it" in that at least on youtube comments, people sure seem to assert that like it makes you royalty. "Only 2% of the population...special"..... It is mind numbing to realize if there are 50 people sitting and looking at the waves of the ocean, *I will be the ONLY one trying to mentally calculate the energy within the velocity, mass, and volume of those waves.....all while trying to wear a smile and act like I care.*


Where you would do mathematics on those, I would be contemplating the possibility of waking people up to breaking the back of the power monopolies by using something similar for clean energy instead of dependence on nuclear, and coal in hopes of keeping the planet livable for millennia to come.

We are alike in the mbti, just little different in mental process to which we would apply our minds. 
My main area of self-study has been people/human psychology, and learning truth per se.'
Along with many other subjects of interest.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

red oak said:


> Where you would do mathematics on those, I would be contemplating the possibility of waking people up to breaking the back of the power monopolies by using something similar for clean energy instead of dependence on nuclear, and coal in hopes of keeping the planet livable for millennia to come.


Well that is sort of where I was going with that, but in a different way. I cannot wake people up without a plan. I cannot present a half ass plan, I need a real plan. I need that energy data so I can think about devices that can most efficiently extract that energy from the waves. I won't elaborate because efficiency in this can be examined in many ways, in terms of cost, complexity, energy in vs energy out, etc, etc. 


Anywho, what struck me that Tesla and Musk think like me.....BIGGER. I am convinced we are probably not the best suited to "optimally commercialize an idea for maximum monetary gain", but we might be the best suited to provide the idea and the foundation. Tesla was no failure but back then, he sure was painted to look like one, but he had HUGE ideas and plan. Why? Not because he wanted the most money in the world, it was because he wanted to help the world through his ideas. Musk is no different. I am not different, though I am no one because to 98% of the world, money establishes your worth. 

I am realizing there are others like me where beyond a comfortable living, INTJs want to help others through their ideas and want to see those ideas through.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife who I have been with for close to 23 years is an INTJ, and she certainly doesn't think being an INTJ makes her special versus anyone else. She has always known she marches to a different drum than many, yet that doesn't mean that she thinks she is better for it.

As to attraction, even through hardships my wife and I (ENTJ & awesome) have enjoyed a splendid relationship loving each other. So if I were you, I wouldn't get hung up on wanting to be with an ENFP or whatever other MBTI type someone may be.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Personal said:


> As to attraction, even through hardships my wife and I (ENTJ & awesome) have enjoyed a splendid relationship loving each other. So if I were you, I wouldn't get hung up on wanting to be with an ENFP or whatever other MBTI type someone may be.



I appreciate it but I wasn't trying to imply that. Simply that there seems to be some sort of apparent connection the "pros" find in there. I highly doubt all my ex's were the same, but I certainly dated them. Not based on looks alone, but a similar quality among all. 

Anywho, trying not to dive too deep in relationships maybe, other than I apparently can't have one. Just trying to learn. Sounds like if INTJs are really only 2% of the pop, there are a LOT of ENFPs without one.....lol

I highly doubt we are for everyone. I can generally sense when I have annoyed someone and I either back way off or leave. 

I did recently talk with my ENFP friend and she said she just thought I was a "normal pretty jock" when we met. But apparently the onion layers starting coming off. 

That is certainly confusing to me right now. I seem to be able to completely let go, act goofy, normal, etc, but for small segments. I also really like horsepower, speed, etc. I run lots of numbers in my head at the time, but there comes a point of "**** it" and I push. I have not found this in any reading yet. I have a competitive drive and I want to win, and I am not happy with myself if I don't. 

I watched where Musk indicates where he is OK if GM also builds an electric car. I mention my desire to win, but that is for ME, but for the greater good, it is different. If someone else has a better design, I might feel disappointed and will work harder, but I would be the first to promote a better design. We want innovation, progress, and greater good, no matter where it comes from, but will constantly be looking to improve.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a forum specifically for INTJ's: https://www.personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/

And here are some pages that talk about Myers-Briggs and the personalities:
https://www.16personalities.com/intj-personality
INTJ Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
Portrait of an INTJ

I myself am an INFJ where my I and E are almost 50/50, my N is off the charts, my F and T are about 60/40, and my J and P are almost 50/50. 

Enjoy!


----------

